# General Discussion > General Discussion / Chit Chat >  Professional android developer freelance

## Jaltnanna

Hi so i want to know something were can i safely hire a professional android developer freelance?
I have tried freelancer.com and had very bad experience and have been scammed with no refund. Does any one know of any good site that i can hire a real professional android developer freelance?

----------


## Jaltnanna

> Hi so i want to know something were can i safely hire a professional android developer freelance https://diceus.com/software-projects...urcing-agents/ ?
> I have tried freelancer.com and had very bad experience and have been scammed with no refund. Does any one know of any good site that i can hire a real professional android developer freelance?


Any updates?

----------


## Chante89

Perhaps the best thing is to hire someone who will understand android like no one else. I usually use professional programmers to solve any Android-related problems, which I advise you too. By the way, here is an excellent article on what are the best questions to ask android developers. May the force be with you!

----------


## rockz

Did you try Fiverr?

----------


## MIa White

hey,

did you try posting it on Linkedin? people over there are real and genuine.

----------


## Jobra774

I find that it is now very convenient to work remotely and also communicate with clients and partners using various software and apps. In order to do everything at the best level, I started looking for information how to start a networking group. In fact, networking is a great way to grow a business, communicate with clients and maintain business relationships with different people.

----------

